# (Attempted) Charge for fresh water



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all,

On our last trip away, we suffered a failed leisure battery which dropped from 14+ volts to less than 10 volts. This caused the Truma boiler to trip and empty itself every time we stopped. We decided to continue further South and pick up an Elecsol battery when passing Perthshire Caravans the following day.

We stopped at Brownmuir Caravan Site at Fordoun (where we've stayed in the past) so we could use the EHU to prevent the boiler dumping and whilst in paying, I came out to find it had dumped the water again. After assuring the lady that it was only fresh water we pitched up and spent a pleasant night.

In the morning, after using the site showers ( which cost 20p/3 mins), we unplugged the hook-up and drove over to a tap to top up with water as we had lost 36 litres due to the battery problem.

As I was stowing the hose, the warden/owner? came running up and told me I would need to pay for the water as they were on a meter. Apparently all I had paid for was to stay there overnight with an EHU. I stated I had been all over the UK and Europe for the past 6 years and this was the first time ever I had been told I had to pay for water. :!: 

He regaled me with a story of his friends who had a campsite and wouldn't even allow these "motorhomers" in the gate as they just stay one night, dump all their dirty water and fill up with fresh water. 
Well who would have thought that. :roll: 

Seems these tuggers are far better in his opinion.

Anyway, I told him we had stayed there as a caravanner in the past and also my daughter only lived half a mile away in the village. I also explained the problem with my battery and how we had filled up with water before we left home less than two hours away.

I also told him there was no mention when checking in of water being extra, nothing on their price list and no notice at the tap.

I never even used the grey or black water dumping facilities as we had only been away for one night.

By this time, he had already said "don't worry about it" a few times. Like I was worried anyway. 

I was determined I was not going to pay any extra for water under the circumstances and would have argued the point all day. In the end if I had, I would be requiring a receipt (with VAT number) both for the water and also the pitch fee which was paid cash.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

exmusso said:


> He regaled me with a story of his friends who had a campsite and wouldn't even allow these "motorhomers" in the gate as they just stay one night, dump all their dirty water and fill up with fresh water.


I wonder how many motorhomers leave yellow patches all over the grass where their awning and steady supports have been sitting all fortnight ? Or how many drive daily over wet grass, cut corners and leave mud puddles all over ? Or how many of us run a 2 kw fan heater in the awning 24/7 ?

It seems to me that we are the ideal guests, quiet, self-contained and never outstay our welcome.

What a silly man !

G


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

hat i really can't understand is this.

Motorhomes are getting more popular in the uk.

if you run a business, as many of us on here do, would you moan about these new fangled motorhomes, or embrace them and make them welcome on your site and spread the word, motorhomes welcome and take the money on offer even if just for a day.

we will go elsewhere with our cash if not welcome, so come on councils and campsite owners, we are not going away, so provide a service or lose out in the long run.

Geoff B


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water charge*

Hi

I m speechless.

One thing that really annoys me on a campsite is where people empty the contents of their Truma before driving off - I mean after being pitched on the grass etc, and the boiling water kills the grass.

Russell


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Water charge*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I m speechless.
> 
> ...


Why would they want to do that? :?

Andrew


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan

That site doesn't seem to be in the MHF database.

Could you please add it together with details of your experience. Pre-warned is pre-armed as they say. :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Floods Ferry Marina near to March in Cambs, also used to have lots of MH's but now only have one dedicated pitch since a new owner took over..........they won't allow a M H on the grass and yet a twin axle caravan with 4x4 tow car going on and off is fine, not to mention big awnings.

The dedicated pitch is by the side of the road whereas in a caravan you can have a lovely pitch overlooking the river.

Motorhomes apparently ruin the grass, odd they didn't used to when the old owner was there..........what I don't understand is it is fine for the caravanners cars to go on and off etc oh well such is life hey.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Andrew,

Some tuggers have been known to dump their hot water before leaving their pitch as they don't want to have the weight in the small onboard heater when dragging their tin tent back home :evil: Thus destroying the grass on the pitch.

There is a bit of a difference between this and cold water being dumped by the valve opening, usually when cold.

Tina


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Campsite database*



gaspode said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> That site doesn't seem to be in the MHF database.
> 
> Could you please add it together with details of your experience. Pre-warned is pre-armed as they say. :wink:


Hi Gaspode,

Site added. Fore-warned is fore-armed.

This site is in both the CC and C&CC books along with various other publications.

Alan


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

we often dump our hot water tank before setting off - it is always cold water when we do it though as we let it cool down - last year when we had a caravan we did the same, 

i agree though that a charge for water is rediculous, he'd probably invented it on the spot, are they saying that each time someone fills an aquaroll he runs over and charges them £2?

At Waddington was parked next to my Dad (caravan) and he got through 200 litres in his aquarolls in one day, we went all w/e on a single tank (mind you he did then find out that he was leaking)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I stayed at a site that didn't charge if you filled a water container but did charge if you drove over and used a hose to fill your tanks. It's now closed.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Water Charges*

Hello,

The only site I know of that charges for water is High Range, Aviemore, Scotland (30p per 17 litres). Thats about £2.70 to fill our van, we just take a small water carrier to the showers to top up and use the pay system when required.

Having said that, the heated shower block is one of the cleanest we have ever come accross in Europe, second only to Beitostolen camping, Norway.

Trev.


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi all, I fear something of a trend starting here, in july in France we paid extra at one site to fill and empty, cheers, Paul.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You can always offset the water charges by having a water meter installed at home. Then when you are away no water is being used at home so the money you save goes towards your touring water charges. :roll: 

As we are away a lot we have just had a water meter installed and just adopt our normal 'in-van' water conserving measures at home. Hopefully this will save us quite a bit on domestic water bills. Also the waste water disposal charges are linked to 90% of your fresh water charges.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I really thought it was illegal to sell on tap water? :?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tonyt said:


> I really thought it was illegal to sell on tap water? :?


Its never stopped the bottled water companies from selling it!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I really thought it was illegal to sell on tap water? :?


So I asked my local supplier, Essex & Suffolk, to clarify.

Apparently under The Water Resale Order of April 2001, it is perfectly legal for someone to charge for tapwater but they are required to explain to the customer how the bill has been calculated. Failure to do this can result in the water company setting the charge limit themselves.

So there you have it.

Please feel free to pop round to my place and fill up your tanks


----------

